# RecipeDB - Bohemian Blonde



## Adamt (10/2/08)

Bohemian Blonde  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mashed at 66C, fermented with Nottingham at 18-20C which I would change in the future to US-05 even S-189.FG 1.008 for 5%ABVAlso dry hopped with some leftover Saaz and Chinook, about 15g of each. Enough to be noticeable but not overpowering.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.5 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    30 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 26.2 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.27%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## KHB (24/2/08)

I am looking to make this as my next brew. Just wondering if you have made any changes to it??

Cheers Ben


----------



## Adamt (25/2/08)

Only thing I would change is the yeast... I would use US-56 @ 18-20C, or S189 @ 10-12C instead of nottingham. Nottingham left nothing but a dry, dusty, grainy taste. I blame the Nottingham anyway 

It's a shame Saaz is a bit low on AA% at the moment... would work just as well with B Saaz (obviously drop the quantities a bit to make up for the extra alpha acid content).


----------



## KHB (25/2/08)

Adamt said:


> Only thing I would change is the yeast... I would use US-56 @ 18-20C, or S189 @ 10-12C instead of nottingham. Nottingham left nothing but a dry, dusty, grainy taste. I blame the Nottingham anyway
> 
> It's a shame Saaz is a bit low on AA% at the moment... would work just as well with B Saaz (obviously drop the quantities a bit to make up for the extra alpha acid content).




Would probably try it with 1272 at 18degrees got some of that ready to use


----------



## KHB (15/4/08)

Drinking this now, very refreshing i really nice drop!!


----------



## marlow_coates (15/4/08)

Brewed this a few weeks ago. 
I agree that its a good refresher.
Cheers


----------

